# Too many choices



## rhelms (Sep 18, 2009)

When I did my taxes this year I decided to put some of the money into tires and rims. Simple enough. I've been researching on here and every website that sells tires and rims and the local dealerships for about two weeks now. I find myself in the same place as I was then. I can't believe how many options there are and how much of a price difference there is between brands and between dealers. 
I either wanted laws or backs, either 28" or 29.5" or 30", then I saw the price on the Vamp EDL's and fell in love, and of course they turn out to be unavailable, it figures. I know I can run the 28's with no lift but I know eventually I will probably want the bigger ones so I cant even decide on a size much less a brand.
I think I did make a decision on he rims, untill I change my mind again. I like the ss108's, today, but I don't know if I want the black or the machined. 
Also I don't know if I want to go with a skinny wide combo or all skinny. If I get the wide back tires I'm probably going to need to get spacers but I like the way the wide back tires look. 
Maybe I should just get four different tires and rims and I can just look at a different one depending on how I feel that day. Bet no one has that set up!
WHY DO THERE HAVE TO BE SO MANY CHOICES! :banghead:


----------



## rhelms (Sep 18, 2009)

Oh yeah I forgot about Mudzillas. Dagumit more choices


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

You have only been looking for two weeks. My first set I took 4 months to decide and this last set I have been planning over 8 months. Have to put on paper what you will be doing, where,why, how much and pick tires that fits that the best, then read everybody's reviews and watch all the videos you can to see them in action. The rims..well that's just personal preference. Once muddy they all look a lot alike. I just put a set of 108s...black..on a friend's KQ. With the chrome cap,lugs and bolty-things, that look realy good. 

I guess I'm say'n...take your time...the right ones will be there at the end of the trail...so to speak.


----------



## derk (Nov 24, 2009)

I feel your pain about tires. I've had a little bit of everything. I've had 26 and 28 mud lites, 27" zillas, 28" mudzillas, one set of 29.5x10 laws, one set of 29.5x10/12 laws, 30" silverbacks(wide/skinny), and 32" silverbacks. I guess my problem is i like to try them for myself and if i see something better or something that i havent tried, i try them.

What will you be doing with the tires? Mud riding? A mixture? When i first got into big bore four wheelers, i did a good amount of trail riding, but also loved to hit holes. I bought the zillas since they seemed like they were a good all around tire. They were good all around, but i found that i wanted better performance in the mud. I then tried the mudzillas, laws, and backs.

From having a little bit of everything, i say get what you REALLY want the first time. I see people talking about how they want to make sure the tires ride good etc and that backs/laws ride terrible. The outlaws and backs(even my 32s) ride better than the 28" mudzillas IMO AND embarass them in the mud. I trail ride my 32s all the time with absolutely no problems, just like i did my outlaws, 30" backs, 28" mudzillas, etc.

Ultimately it's up to you, but being that i've been through the same situation(s) as you, go big or go home. If you trully are into hitting mud holes, you won't be satisfied untill you have a serious mud tire like the silverbacks or outlaws. Me and my buddy talked about it once and we could'nt believe we had waited to long to get our backs and laws because there really is no comparison and they really don't ride that bad.


----------



## rhelms (Sep 18, 2009)

Yea I'm just starting the research, when I bought my Executioners I wanted the most aggressive tire on a budget and decided to go with those, but know I'm ready to put my money where my ego is. Derk I'm definitly with you, go big or go home, I'm not too concerned with the smoothness of the ride, if I was I would never go off the pavement. I do alot of trail riding in the sense that I have to take trails between mud holes. I am concerned that I won't be happy untill I have the 32's and all the accessories to match; clutch springs, lift and spacers, but I think I will be happy, for a while anyway, with 28's and slightly larger clutch springs. Besides whats the point in being able to go through anything if noone can go with you?


----------



## drtj (May 3, 2009)

^^showing off is always fun. Lol


----------



## Guarino113 (Oct 3, 2009)

thats the best part. going through when noone else can. the 29.5 laws arent all that rough. the 30 backs are a little rougher than the laws. but they are both great tires. i think they both do good on the trail also.


----------



## derk (Nov 24, 2009)

Yea just keep thinking about it and go off of what your riding style is and what you trully want. Each tire has a different riding style, as well does each hole you come up on. Some holes i can come to a complete stop and ride a wheelie out. Some of them require almost no wheel speed because if there was any more you'd be sunk to the frame. Each ride i go on i learn something new. Yesterday i found how effective the side lugs are on the 32s. I was in a bottomless hole that started with a hard bottom, and midway through there was NO bottom. The brute sank straight to the bottom. Turned the front wheels to get some side bite, and literally crawled out of the hole just by using the side bite.

Also keep in mind though the bigger tires you go with, the higher the center of gravity and the harder they are on parts. No more extreme hill climbs, although with the brute's front end being so light, it seems they never really liked to climb anyways. Also in off camber situations, mine is pretty tippy. I'm ordering some wheel spacers to help remedy that though. I see you're already thinking about spacers so good choice.

I think the happy medium for you would be the 28" or maybe 30" backs, or 29.5" laws. All 3 are serious in the mud, while still having some decent trail manners. None of them would dissappoint you.


----------



## rhelms (Sep 18, 2009)

I really appreciate the advise it does help reinforce what I was allready thinking so that is good I was on the right track. As far as being "tippy", as apossed to me being "tipsy", I always hated those trails that forced me to ride with one side down in the hole and the other up on the "bank" so I'm ussually pretty cautious in those situations and the spacers would help with that, unitll that tipsy thing comes into play and then all caution goes out the window!


----------



## derk (Nov 24, 2009)

When tipsy and tippy are combined, things can happen:34:


----------



## rhelms (Sep 18, 2009)

Another thing I am concerned with is the strain that a lift and bigger tires are going to put on my axles, have you guys had any problems there or does throttle control keep them intact.


----------



## rhelms (Sep 18, 2009)

derk said:


> When tipsy and tippy are combined, things can happen:34:


I know that all too well


----------



## Guarino113 (Oct 3, 2009)

i think its all throttle control. But anything can happen.


----------



## 08GreenBrute (Jul 13, 2009)

not sure if you interested but ive got an almost new set of 28" mudlites for $250 if your interested, they will get you by till you decide what you really want lol


----------



## derk (Nov 24, 2009)

rhelms said:


> Another thing I am concerned with is the strain that a lift and bigger tires are going to put on my axles, have you guys had any problems there or does throttle control keep them intact.


You'll definitely know the bigger tires are there, especially if you're in a bind. With aggressive tires like you're wanting, there's no need to hold it wide open through a hole. It looks cool and makes a lot of noise, but that's how you break stuff. Sure, everyonce in a while you can goose it a little but with WOT and certain types of mud with laws or backs, you're going to the bottom or you'll find a root/rock that your axle may disagree with.

I havent had any problems out of my axles yet. I know sooner or later i'll need to upgrade but until then my stockers are doing fine.


----------



## ranceola (Sep 18, 2009)

rhelms said:


> When I did my taxes this year I decided to put some of the money into tires and rims. Simple enough. I've been researching on here and every website that sells tires and rims and the local dealerships for about two weeks now. I find myself in the same place as I was then. I can't believe how many options there are and how much of a price difference there is between brands and between dealers.
> I either wanted laws or backs, either 28" or 29.5" or 30", then I saw the price on the Vamp EDL's and fell in love, and of course they turn out to be unavailable, it figures. I know I can run the 28's with no lift but I know eventually I will probably want the bigger ones so I cant even decide on a size much less a brand.
> I think I did make a decision on he rims, untill I change my mind again. I like the ss108's, today, but I don't know if I want the black or the machined.
> Also I don't know if I want to go with a skinny wide combo or all skinny. If I get the wide back tires I'm probably going to need to get spacers but I like the way the wide back tires look.
> ...


 i think ill go with 14 in itp108 and zilla tires but dont know if i want 28 in tire oe a 27 in tire


----------



## ranceola (Sep 18, 2009)

thes tire and wheel problems are a pain do i go with a 12 rim or 14 rim and sould i go with 27 in tire or 28in tire thin how wide do you go for basic trail riding and mudding. i have put a power commander and hmf exaust on my brute and have the springs for the clutches. i would any help that i can get


----------



## gpinjason (Nov 10, 2009)

I love my 28" backs.. lots of stuff that I had to "throttle" through with the stock tires, I just kinda idle through, while my friends on Zillas and Swamplites still have to throttle out... That being said, my wife's Kodiak on 27" Executioners follows me everywhere...


----------



## 88rxn/a (Mar 2, 2009)

can you power slide and such with 29.5 laws? thats what i like about my zillas but now my friends are getting them thinking they are gonna keep up...i need to stay ahead of the game!


----------



## gpinjason (Nov 10, 2009)

I did notice that I have a hard time getting the backs to slide around... I was trying to play around and do donuts in a big muddy area one day... all the guys on stock Honda's were doing donuts like crazy slinging mud everywhere, and I couldn't get the backs to break loose and spin around... they just kept grabbing... LOL... 

Oh forgot to mention, I do quite a bit of trail riding also, and the backs aren't that rough once you get over about 10 mph... but driving slow they make my ammo cans rattle like crazy...


----------



## derk (Nov 24, 2009)

If you plan to go with a 14" wheel, i'll have my 14" SS108s for sale in about a month. Figured i'd mention it to you if you travel out this way any, maybe we could work something out. Thanks


----------



## rhelms (Sep 18, 2009)

derk said:


> If you plan to go with a 14" wheel, i'll have my 14" SS108s for sale in about a month. Figured i'd mention it to you if you travel out this way any, maybe we could work something out. Thanks


I'll definitly keep that in mind, Durham isnt that far especially if the price is cheap enough to cover the gas up there and back


----------



## derk (Nov 24, 2009)

Either that or if we we're both going to busco one weekend i can bring them with me and that should save you some gas. I'll let you know when my new rims get here and we'll talk about it if you're interested. Thanks


----------



## rhelms (Sep 18, 2009)

Do you have any idea what you will want for them


----------



## derk (Nov 24, 2009)

PM sent


----------



## 08GreenBrute (Jul 13, 2009)

if you buy his rims my 28" mudlites are for a 14" wheels so there you go a nice set of tires and wheels for a great price,


----------



## ranceola (Sep 18, 2009)

i priced some 14im ss108 rims and sparatagus tires mounted and with slime735 from mud throwers but cant decide between these or zillas thr tores are 27 by 9 in the frunt and 27 by 11 rear anyone have any advice would be good


----------



## ranceola (Sep 18, 2009)

Mud throwers has the best price on tires that is for sure


----------



## blue beast (Feb 16, 2010)

I have zillas on mine and my wifes ride .i like them, they do it all . (wheres the fun in jus driving through all the mud holes). good all around tire . 
I had a good idea from a guy at work .on his ride he had a set for the trail and a aggressive set to mud. he would change them before the ride depending on where they were going that day. there were some places they went that did not allow agg. tires


----------



## rhelms (Sep 18, 2009)

Well I finally got off the ball and made some decisions. I got a 2" xtreme lift in the mail last tuesday and clutch springs in on Thursday ( almond primary and green secondary). As far as tires I'm goin with the 30" silverbacks (skinny/wide combo) on 14" ss108's. Havent ordered the tires yet but as soon as I do I'll post some pics. 

God, I feel like a kid just before christmas.


----------



## goose750 (Feb 27, 2009)

you might want to consider a red secondary with those 30s cause i have a green with my 29.5s and it is not enough when you get off in some pretty good mud holes .


----------



## rhelms (Sep 18, 2009)

Right now the springs are just a starting place I may end up changing them again but I think the almond and green combo is a good place to start, there is no telling what I'll be running in a few months. But thanx for the input I'll keep it in mind.


----------



## rhelms (Sep 18, 2009)

Well I put a 2" xtreme lift on last night and changed the clutch springs today. 30" Silverbacks here I come, putting in the order first thing Tuesday when the dealership opens. Will have some pics soon.


----------



## rhelms (Sep 18, 2009)

Got the silverbacks on this weekend and they are INCREDIBLE!!!!! It's hard to believe the difference they make, hardly had to lock it in 4x4 and was able to make it through this one hole that no other 4wheeler has made it through. I am so impressed with them, and they look great too.


----------



## rhelms (Sep 18, 2009)

Few more


----------



## derk (Nov 24, 2009)

Looks great! You'll be very satisfied with them.


----------



## duramaxlover (Mar 17, 2010)

wow that looks good


----------

